# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách Sạn NhaTrang Gía rẻ,ngay mặt biển Trần phú

## khachsannhatrangnt

*Khách Sạn Biển Việt Tọa lạc trên đường Trần Phú và nằm đối diện Ana Mandara Resort ,khách sạn Biển Việt Nha Trang sở hữu một không gian lý tưởng với biển xanh, cát trắng, nắng gió ôn hòa quanh năm.

Khách sạn đẹp, sang trọng , phòng sạch sẽ, thoáng mát, phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo!Có đầy đủ tiện nghi: wifi cáp quang , bình nóng lạnh, tivi, tủ lạnh.Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy , xe oto 4 chỗ, 7 chỗTư vấn miễn phí các địa điểm ăn uống ở nhatrangCó bãi đậu xe đối diệnVị trí thuận lợi,nằm ngay mặt biển,ra biển tắm chỉ mất 1p đi bộ*Giá phòng:*
Phòng 1 giường( 2nguoi): 200.000đ/ đêm
Phòng 2 giường( 3nguoi): 250.000đ/ đêmPhòng 2 giường( 4nguoi): 350.000đ/ đêm
Phòng 3 giường(6Nguoi): 500.000đ/ đêm

Đối với khách đoàn xin quý khách vui lòng liên hệ số điện thoại để biết thêm chi tiết về giá cả !KHÁCH SẠN BIỂN VIỆTWeb: http://bienviethotel.com/email: info@vinaseatour.com100/12A Trần phú,p.Lộc Thọ,TP NhaTrangĐT [COLOR=#00AFFD !important](0583) 526952[COLOR=#EC008C !important][/COLOR][/COLOR] - DD 0918 203977 -DD 0918 096877skype: vinaseatravel
*

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

Khách sạn NhaTrang giá rẻ ngay mặt biển Trần phú

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

Khách sạn NhaTrang giá rẻ ngay mặt biển Trần phú  :Welcome:

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp :Welcome:

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

Khách sạn NhaTrang giá rẻ ngay mặt biển Trần phú

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

http://bienviethotel.com/

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

http://bienviethotel.com/

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

http://bienviethotel.com/ :Scare:

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

tuần mới nhiều năng lượng và hăng say làm việc nhé...............................http://bienviethotel.com/

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

Nha Trang là xứ trầm hương
Non xanh nước biếc người thương đi về
http://bienviethotel.com

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

Happy New year to All!

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp :Book:

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
http://bienviethotel.com/

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

Happy New year!

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

upppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup
http://bienviethotel.com/

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
http://bienviethotel.com/

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

*Khách Sạn Biển Việt
Web:bienviethotel.com
email:info@vinaseatour.com
100/12A Trần phú,p.Lộc Thọ,TP NhaTrang
ĐT (0583) 526952 - DD 0918 203977 -DD 0918 096877
skype: vinaseatravel*

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

upppppppppppppppppppppp
http://bienviethotel.com/

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

upppppppppppppppppppppppppp
http://bienviethotel.com/

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
http://bienviethotel.com/

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
http://bienviethotel.com/

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
http://bienviethotel.com/

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

NhaTrang là xứ Trầm hương
Non xanh nước biếc người thương đi về

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
http://bienviethotel.com/

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

Khách sạn sạch sẽ,thoáng mát,nằm ngay mặt biển trần phú

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

khách sạn nhatrang,ngay mặt biển Trần phú giá rẻ

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

up lên cho các bạn có dịp ghé Nhatrang cần nghỉ ngoi

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
http://bienviethotel.com/

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

http://khachsannhatranggiarenhat.com

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
http://khachsannhatranggiarenhat.com

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

upppppppppppppppppppppppppp
http://khachsannhatranggiarenhat.com

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
http://dulichnhatranggiarenhat.com

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
http://dulichnhatranggiarenhat.com

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

hãy liên hệ 0918203977 để có phòng đẹp ngay mặt biển Trần phú giá rẻ nhé
http://khachsannhatranggiarenhat.com

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

uppppppppppppppppppppppppp
http://khachsannhatranggiarenhat.com

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

khach san ngay mat Bien Tran phu gia re 0918203977

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

khach san ngay mat Bien Tran phu gia re 0918203977

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

> *Khách Sạn Biển Việt Tọa lạc trên đường Trần Phú và nằm đối diện Ana Mandara Resort ,khách sạn Biển Việt Nha Trang sở hữu một không gian lý tưởng với biển xanh, cát trắng, nắng gió ôn hòa quanh năm.
> 
> Khách sạn đẹp, sang trọng , phòng sạch sẽ, thoáng mát, phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo!Có đầy đủ tiện nghi: wifi cáp quang , bình nóng lạnh, tivi, tủ lạnh.Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy , xe oto 4 chỗ, 7 chỗTư vấn miễn phí các địa điểm ăn uống ở nhatrangCó bãi đậu xe đối diệnVị trí thuận lợi,nằm ngay mặt biển,ra biển tắm chỉ mất 1p đi bộ*Giá phòng:*
> Phòng 1 giường( 2nguoi): 200.000đ/ đêm
> Phòng 2 giường( 3nguoi): 250.000đ/ đêmPhòng 2 giường( 4nguoi): 350.000đ/ đêm
> Phòng 3 giường(6Nguoi): 500.000đ/ đêm
> 
> Đối với khách đoàn xin quý khách vui lòng liên hệ số điện thoại để biết thêm chi tiết về giá cả !KHÁCH SẠN BIỂN VIỆTWeb: http://bienviethotel.com/email: info@vinaseatour.com100/12A Trần phú,p.Lộc Thọ,TP NhaTrangĐT [COLOR=#00AFFD !important](0583) 526952[COLOR=#EC008C !important][/COLOR][/COLOR] - DD 0918 203977 -DD 0918 096877skype: vinaseatravelĐính kèm 9525Đính kèm 9526Đính kèm 9527
> *


khach san nhatrang ngay mat bien Tran phu 0918203977

----------


## khachsannhatrangnt

_Khách Sạn Biển Việt Nhatrang ngay mặt Biển Trần phú NhaTrang,giá rẻ_
_Phòng 1 giường( 2nguoi): 250.000đ/ đêm_
_Phòng 2 giường( 3nguoi): 300.000đ/ đêm
Phòng 2 giường( 4nguoi): 400.000đ/ đêm
Phòng 3 giường(6Nguoi): 600.000đ/ đêm
Đối với khách đoàn xin quý khách vui lòng liên hệ số điện thoại để biết thêm chi tiết về giá cả !_
_KHÁCH SẠN BIỂN VIỆT
Web:_ _http://bienviethotel.com/_
_email:_ _info@vinaseatour.com_
_100/12A Trần phú,p.Lộc Thọ,TP NhaTrang
ĐT (0583) 526952 - DD 0918 203977 -DD 0918 096877
skype: vinaseatravel﻿_

----------


## TrinhHong

Mình thấy Nha Trang đang có khách sạn mới Meriton 3*, khai trương tháng 11 này, giá có 440k/đêm/2 người.
Miễn phí: ăn sáng buffet + hồi bơi trên tầng 20.
Tin vui cho những ai chuẩn bị đi nha trang từ ngày 20/11.
Trông trên ảnh mê tít luôn, phòng đẹp, sạch mà dịch vụ đảm bảo cực kì.

----------

